# Fish Finder Rig



## fowl intentions (Jun 3, 2012)

Going to pick up the supplies I need to put together a few of these for an upcoming trip. Looking at some 3 and 4oz pyramid wieghts. Got one 8ft spinning combo spooled with 15lb mono, and another 8ft casting rod with an ambassadur6000 spooled with 17lb fluorocarbon. What I need to know is what size line to use from the swivel to the hook, and also what size hook? Looking to catch w/e is out there really. Will be fishing with fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

If your interested in using circle hooks, the Mustad Demon Circle 3/0, 5/0, and 7/0; preferably in black is what I would use.

If you'd rather use j-hooks, you can use Eagle Claw Plain Shanks or Baitholders in Bronze (I can't remember the sizes off the top of my head, for I haven't fished inshore in a while; just match them up to the sizes of the Demon Circles to find the right sizes.)

Size your pyramid sinkers to how rough the seas/surf is, or how strong the current is flowing. I'd also make some two-hook rigs. Use a double loop knot for your top and bottom knot for a two-hook rig. Make the bottom loop large enough to slip your loop through the eye of the weight and over and around the weight. This makes changing weights out quick and easy.

*Two-hook Rig*
http://www.thunderboltcharters.com/chicken.htm









Double Loop Knot









Get some black coastlock swivels that are rated just a shy more than your mainline, so they won't be too large to spook any fish if they do. and tied to mainline (can place a bead on the mainline before swivel to protect your guides from knicks).

As for leader material, you can use a leader size that is double the pound test as your mainline, or can up the pound test if you need more abrasion resistance. "Ande" makes some good leader material to use, and their wrist spools are setup to easily measure how much line you need. Because with each wrap you take from the spool equals 1ft of line.

Here is a good website for a lot of information, and this section deals with having your rigs be within the specifications of the IGFA if you were to catch a possible state or world record. Regardless of that, the setups provide some good knowledge either way.

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/angling_rules.html


----------



## fowl intentions (Jun 3, 2012)

so for the 15lb and 17lb mainline setups I currently have. My Leader should be somewhere in the 30lb range? Also, I dont have any experience with circle hooks, but they seem to be the standard. What are the differences in technique for hook ups on circles compared to the old "set the hook" way of straight shanks, and what are your recommendations as to which one to use?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's information how circle hooks work in a perfect world; http://catchandrelease.org/SFEF-170_web.pdf

Having never used circle hooks, and if you'd like to give them a try; use the chicken rig. You can tie this same rig using just a single loop and hook. I suggest this rig with circle hooks because I find a higher hookup ratio due to the lead weight being "below the hook."

Using J-hooks it does not matter because you are able to set the hook when you feel a fish strike the bait. The website above will explain how a circle hook is designed.

I've come to find that there is no exact science to fishing, and for me just requires a little forethought and some imagination. Forethought as in how is the water flowing past a particular spot your fishing, how will the fish work a certain area, and then using the internet to find what kinds of environments the species of fish your after like. Then, finding where those environments are in order to fish them.

Then, imagination as in how to setup your fishing rigs, baits to use, making chum recipes to attract fish, etc..

Here is another website with good information on different fishing rigs; http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html

Here is an example where imagination comes in handy. If you'd like to make some chum bombs. Buy some cheap cat food that has fish, get some sand, a bottle of worcestershire or fish sauce, and some zip-lock bags large enough for baseball size bombs. Mix everything together while keeping it from turning soupy. Place the mixture into several small zip-locks, and freeze them.

When you go fishing, drop them or if your surf or shore fishing; throw one around where you'll be casting.

As for leader size; as I understand it your either making your leader size smaller than your mainline could be large enough where it seems fish are not taking the bait when clearly they are in the mood to eat; or your mainline isn't large enough to keep from getting cut on the fishes gill-plates or around any structure. Which you would use a larger pound test for abrasion resistance. Large enough to do good, but not to where the fish may see it, and you end up with less strikes than there should be.

If your using a 100% fluorocarbon, this materials light reflectance is about the same as water. Being the case you are able to use a larger size pound test without the fish being able to see it that well. Though, the fish may pick up the line in the water using it's lateral line which is able to sense pulses and vibrations in the water.

As i've mentioned about not being an "exact" science and with the saying what works today, may not work tomorrow; so you use setup's and tackle that usually works, and then fine tune from there.


----------

